# code for LUPUS



## kumeena (Oct 5, 2009)

goodmorning everyone

Can I use V19.4 family history of LUPUS

Thankl you


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Oct 5, 2009)

Please give a little detail for the visit.


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Oct 5, 2009)

I would use 710.0 if the patient has lupus, If the patient has a family history I would use v17.8.


----------



## hthompson (Oct 5, 2009)

V17.8 is an incomplete code, so the only options there are Family History of V17.81 Osteoporosis and V17.89 Other musculoskeletal diseases, so I would use the latter, V17.89.


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Oct 5, 2009)

Correction made v17.81


----------



## hthompson (Oct 5, 2009)

ivonneatanacio said:


> Correction made v17.81



V17.81 is Family History of Osteoporosis...


----------



## kumeena (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought Lupus is the skin disorder


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 6, 2009)

kumeena said:


> I thought Lupus is the skin disorder



Lupus affects more than just the skin, it is a connective tissue disease. Also, once systemic (SLE), it affects joints, nerves, muscle etc.

Either way, I like V17.89 for family history, but would probably sequence a code for the symptoms (reason for visit, if available) first.

HTH


----------



## kumeena (Oct 6, 2009)

we never billed any history codes previously. Now we started to code all history codes (Personal and  family) for primary care physicians. In the chart doctor wrote  family history "mom had LUPUS".

P.S I am looking for code Personal history Rheumatic fever

thank you


----------

